# Cigarette smoke vs vapor experiment



## stevie g (21/10/15)

Watch flies trapped in cigarette smoke die while flies trapped in vapor suffer no harm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Pixstar (21/10/15)

That's quite amazing, a simple experiment like that, makes one think. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nick (22/10/15)

I love simple science...


----------



## Jakey (22/10/15)

now to find some flies........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (22/10/15)

Well my cat likes to park on my book while reading. I never smoked while reading but now have the vape closeby. Must say a nice big cloud and he is gone . So I dunno bout the flies but catty still no likey vapor

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacieredPyro (22/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Well my cat likes to park on my book while reading. I never smoked while reading but now have the vape closeby. Must say a nice big cloud and he is gone . So I dunno bout the flies but catty still no likey vapor
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk



My chi is the damn opposite. When I vape on the couch it's lose your marbles time. He will attack the vape and eventually sit on his but licking the air.
I've cut down vaping when he is near...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## korn1 (22/10/15)

R.I.P flies 

Thx for sharing


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> My chi is the damn opposite. When I vape on the couch it's lose your marbles time. He will attack the vape and eventually sit on his but licking the air.
> I've cut down vaping when he is near...


I have a cat that does the same, especially with fruit vapes. Another cat sees a cloud and scatters, but this is the same cat that would rather eat mushrooms than steak. The other two couldn't be bothered either way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (22/10/15)

Thought the nicotine in both would kill, but I'm surprised


----------



## Pixstar (22/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> Thought the nicotine in both would kill, but I'm surprised


I think the toxins in the smoke did the trick...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (22/10/15)

I could just have been the CO2


----------



## Bartart (22/10/15)

Interesting though not very scientific. We don't know the nic lvl in the vape.
Fact nicotine is poison regardless of the delivery method. Tabacco smoke we know has other chemicals besides nicotine so they are probably also a factor. I agree that vapid is better than smoking but let's not kid ourselves that it's harmless.


----------



## wazarmoto (22/10/15)

How the hell did they manage to trap all those flies?


----------



## Puff Daddy (22/10/15)

That's the real question


----------



## stevie g (22/10/15)

Nicotine is the same as caffeine.


----------

